# ●▬▬▬๑ The Dragon's Cove Discord Group ๑▬▬▬●



## CastingWhisper (Apr 6, 2021)

●▬▬▬๑ The Dragon's Cove ๑▬▬▬●

This is a server dedicated to dragon lovers and those in worship of the Mother Of Dragons. (Me)

This server is for all dragon/furry/scalie lovers and those who love friendly communities of scalies, furries and art. We hope to have ever-growing section of artists that post their work and a general place to hang out in! Server owned and ran by Mother Of Dragons. Any and all are welcome, regardless of species as long as you are apart of the fandom. We do our best to make people comfortable, and constantly work to improve on The Dragon's Cove.

●▬▬▬๑ The Dragon's Cove ๑▬▬▬●
We offer:

:heart: --> A wide RP Hub with different channels and locations
:heart: --> Several art channels to post from art you find online and commissions to your own creations!
:heart: --> A private counterpart with many chats, art channels and ERP!
:heart: --> Various Voice & Streaming Channels
:heart: --> Friendly Staff and Community Members









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 26, 2021)

Link seems to have expired, any advice?


----------

